# Blue Bee Shrimp - Paracaridina Sp. Blue Bee



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Hi All. Was thinking of getting some of these from ShrimpFever. They seem to be more forgiving in terms of parameters. Can anyone provide insight if they keep them. Do we know if they have been used in breeding projects with CRS/ CBS?
Thanks for your thoughts.


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

I won't really say that they are more forgiving. From my experience they still require around the same perimeters; Ph 6.4-6.8, temperature around ~ 24C. Same GH and KH range as CRS.

If anything, if they are wild caught than they would be more sensitive. Most of hte Blue Bee that were on the market a while back were all WC so better check with Tommy if the ones he has are WC or farm-raised.

They also are a bit smaller than CRS and from my experience they tend to be more shy. They tend to range in colour from clear to brown to blue, usually they are only blue when stressed. 

I don't know of any breeders who been crossing them with CBS/CRS but Iremember a few hobbyists a while back were trying to increase the intensity of the blue thru selective breeding.


----------



## raym (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks for the information, Jumpsmasher. I'll check with Tommy this week to see if the shrimp are wild caught.


----------

